

Alleged RSA Authentication Crack - jaxc
http://securitywatch.eweek.com/vulnerability_research/researchers_claim_rsa_authentication_crack.html

======
teilo
Brother. I knew this would happen in the popular media, but even the industry
pubs are screwing this up with alarmist headlines.

Sidechannel, people SIDECHANNEL! This is NOT an RSA crack. Not even remotely
close. If you have physical access to the encrypting hardware, you can
probably get at the private key by other means. Causing voltage fluctuations
in the power supply is an interesting attack, but it is more of a curiosity
than anything else.

